
NERSC Scales Scientific Deep Learning to 15 Petaflops - evanb
https://www.hpcwire.com/2017/08/28/nersc-scales-deep-learning15-pflops/
======
evanb
And the paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.05256](https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.05256)

